# W8 engine piston availability?



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

I need one replacement piston for a W8 engine from a 2003 passat for a customer, but cannot find them available anywhere, including from VW.
anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 engine piston availability? (regrind)*

Not for a blue W8 is it ?


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: W8 engine piston availability? (regrind)*

Did my R32 suggestion work out?


----------

